# Kajukenbo - Black Belt Home Study Course



## Jonny Figgis

Anyone seen this:

http://renzokujiujitsu.tripod.com/blackbelt/id104.html


----------



## just2kicku

You mean I took it for years and didn't have to? Damn! LOL. I have heard the name of Andrew torok but don't know where. I think it's a joke! Just another way for someone to make money. 
 You CAN'T watch a vid and learn without someone correcting your mistakes, and then to test long distance, what the hell is that?! I've put years of blood,sweat, and tears into this art and it seems like a slap in the face. No lineage back to Sijo?
 Maybe Prof Bishop or Danjo can shed some light on this Torok guy. Just can't place where I've seen or heard the name.


----------



## Sandstorm

Here's Torok....

http://www.kikarate.com/index.htm?id=7784

Just another person milking the quick fix networking. Anyone who sells this stuff is just making their money and anyone buying it is either stupid or naive or have illegitimate intentions. I have posted a similar thread in the general MA forum. There's loads of these courses around now and you can learn any art via DVD, get a licence and instructor certificate for less than £200

Madness


----------



## Todd Reiner

Tim Rockford has done this before and backed off. Now here he is again. No respect for the art and the Kaju Ohana. 

Torok was brought into Kajukenbo very recently. He was originally KajukenPo. There is some lineage to Sijo but others are better at me at explaining things. 

This just pisses me off. Thank you to those that discovered this. I hope my seniors take care of business. If Rockford was in my house this woulda been taken care of a long long time ago.


----------



## just2kicku

Wow, back in the old days you would go to their school and either shut it down, or bust up the instructor and then shut it down. Does he think he can get this by without everybody finding out? We are ohana and ohana talks to each other. I don't know how long this crap has been out, but you cannot learn kaju by a dvd. I guess there's a sucker born every minute!

 But, if anyone knows where I can get a home study course on brain surgery I've always wanted to try that!


----------



## Danjo

This guy pisses me off. All I can say is it's not Kajukenbo. If he doesn't trace it back to Sijo, then it ain't Kaju. It's like saying that you have pork that doesn't trace itself back to pigs.


----------



## Todd Reiner

Danjo said:


> This guy pisses me off. All I can say is it's not Kajukenbo. If he doesn't trace it back to Sijo, then it ain't Kaju. It's like saying that you have pork that doesn't trace itself back to pigs.


 
Wow Dan don't beat around the bush, tell the world how you really feel. Is there such a thing as imitation pork? So, this KajukenPo does not go back to Sijo? Not that it makes any difference on this issue but I'm curious. Either way this is BS. Or um PS...sorry gotta keep the pig/pork going.


----------



## Sandstorm

There are many many courses like this available now. Questionable lineages and down-right made up grades. Check this guy out. He hands out Black Belts and Instructor Certificates in.....

..........MMA:xtrmshock

http://www.immaa.net/

I emailed the guy, as he's selling his courses on ebay, and asked what the insurance policies are like. I also asked what requirements one needs to be a 'full instructor' with the association. Basically, it's 'assumed' the student will learn from the dvds and then open a school. 
Unreal!
Literally, any art you want to learn, you can. JKD, Kenpo, Arnis, JuJutsu, Aikido.......


----------



## just2kicku

Well his lineage does not go back to Sijo. End of story. I'm guessing his tree is from some midwest farm somewhere and traces right back to the middle of the field with a bunch of mushrooms growing around it!
 Everyone involved in the Kaju sys can trace their roots back to .......Sijo!
 So to say there's no direct lineage is absurd. 

 And Dan, do you need a group hug? Just let it out! LOL


----------



## RevIV

Sandstorm said:


> Here's Torok....
> 
> http://www.kikarate.com/index.htm?id=7784
> 
> Just another person milking the quick fix networking. Anyone who sells this stuff is just making their money and anyone buying it is either stupid or naive or have illegitimate intentions. I have posted a similar thread in the general MA forum. There's loads of these courses around now and you can learn any art via DVD, get a licence and instructor certificate for less than £200
> 
> Madness


 

I am not sure, people mad that he made a dvd or is selling the ranks?  I understand the selling the rank thing, but many people  sell dvd's regarding Kaju - http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/kajukenbo_products.aspx


----------



## Danjo

RevIV said:


> I am not sure, people mad that he made a dvd or is selling the ranks? I understand the selling the rank thing, but many people sell dvd's regarding Kaju - http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/kajukenbo_products.aspx


 
It would be the selling of rank that is causing the consternation. We don't go in for that.


----------



## RevIV

Danjo said:


> It would be the selling of rank that is causing the consternation. We don't go in for that.


 
Thanks Danjo,  I know you guys dont go for the selling rank thing, but I wasnt sure because there was a lot of bashing about having and learning some things from videos.


----------



## punisher73

RevIV said:


> I am not sure, people mad that he made a dvd or is selling the ranks? I understand the selling the rank thing, but many people sell dvd's regarding Kaju - http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/kajukenbo_products.aspx


 
Those DVD's actually feature Sijo in them and were approved by him.  They are to document the 'original method' of Kajukenbo.  The other part of it is, they are to be a guide to formal students of the art to help refresh and help them to see other details that they might have missed in class.

Knowing of Prof. Bishop's reputation and love of the art, he would NEVER imply or assert that these dvd's are anything but that, and if you want to learn kajukenbo then the only way is to find a certified instructor and learn it in person.


----------



## Sandstorm

RevIV said:


> I am not sure, people mad that he made a dvd or is selling the ranks? I understand the selling the rank thing, but many people sell dvd's regarding Kaju - http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/kajukenbo_products.aspx


 

Yes, as Danjo said, it's all about the certification. My comment was to show the progression, from watching the dvd, one then obtains their BB and instructors cert. In most cases (even, in all cases) they all come in the same bundle. You get your certificates etc before you've even inserted the DVD into the player!


----------



## just2kicku

RevIV said:


> I am not sure, people mad that he made a dvd or is selling the ranks?  I understand the selling the rank thing, but many people  sell dvd's regarding Kaju - http://www.kajukenboinfo.com/kajukenbo_products.aspx




 You're right, but none of those sell rank with it. All of those are by people whose rank and lineage can be back tracked to Sijo. The link you gave is for Prof Bishop, whose rank and tree I know, GM Abad,Gm Forbach, all have vids but are to be used in conjunction with actual class participation. No where does any legit Kaju practitioner say buy my vids and open your own school. In Kaju you earn your belt with sweat, bloody noses, fat lips, bruised ribs, and black eyes. All that goes into your belt.


----------



## Danjo

just2kicku said:


> In Kaju you earn your belt with sweat, bloody noses, fat lips, bruised ribs, and black eyes. All that goes into your belt.


 
It's our definition of "group hug"


----------



## just2kicku

Danjo said:


> It's our definition of "group hug"



Yeaaaaah! You don't want to know what our definition first base is.LOL


----------



## Thesemindz

Sandstorm said:


> There are many many courses like this available now. Questionable lineages and down-right made up grades. Check this guy out. He hands out Black Belts and Instructor Certificates in.....
> 
> ..........MMA:xtrmshock
> 
> http://www.immaa.net/
> 
> I emailed the guy, as he's selling his courses on ebay, and asked what the insurance policies are like. I also asked what requirements one needs to be a 'full instructor' with the association. Basically, it's 'assumed' the student will learn from the dvds and then open a school.
> Unreal!
> Literally, any art you want to learn, you can. JKD, Kenpo, Arnis, JuJutsu, Aikido.......


 

There's a local instructor in my area who has recently started giving out belt ranking in MMA, including black belt and instructor ranking.

Making money off of martial arts isn't anything new, it's been going on for hundreds, if not thousands of years. I don't even object to it, as long as it's a valuntary transaction based on percieved value free of fraud. I'm not sure this kind of thing fits those parameters. But ulimately, customers that want high quality instruction from knowledgable instructors will find it, and those that want this will find it as well.

Caveat Emptor.


-Rob


----------



## Twin Fist

the only real question is, is the guy a real kajukenbo BB?

if not, then sue him for false advertising.

if he is, then tell the ksdi BOA and let them figure it out. Man, GM Kingi will FLIP OUT when he hears this one....


----------



## Spacedcrane

I'll glady spar with anybody who just buys their degrees lol.  Unless you have a sensei, you won't learn the material right.

I laughed when I saw the testing page on immaa.com though.

"[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*1. "Honorary Rank"*  We issue a rank certificate with your video program which better assist those who may not have either a partner to train with or do not have the means of video taping themselves for testing purposes. We ask that a student going this route to be sincere and honest with themselves, a student is only cheating themselves by claiming a rank they do not have knowledge in. 
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
*2. "Verified or Certified Rank"* A student may video test or test in person to receive actual rank for the training they have completed. Upon passing the test, the student will receive a "Verified Rank" from the IMMAA. With t[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]his method we          will be able to fully validate your techniques and credentials and they will be accepted world-wide. This is the best          way to receive "Certified Instructor" status from IMMAA.

*Flat Fees:
*The following          fees include the shipping cost of the certificate.

Honorary Certificate: $25.00

Video Test & Verified          Certificate: $50.00

Dan Rank Registration or Promotion: $75.00"[/FONT]


----------



## Todd Reiner

Jonny Figgis said:


> Anyone seen this:
> 
> http://renzokujiujitsu.tripod.com/blackbelt/id104.html


 
The owner of this website was asked to stop distribution of Tim Rockford's distance learning program by Tim a long time ago and obviously this did not happen.

That is the update on this issue and we have dodged the distance learning bullet once again....for now. I thank all who got as mad as I. I believe as long as the Ohana is strong we can continue to dodge this crap and keep our integrity.


----------



## John Bishop

Todd Reiner said:


> The owner of this website was asked to stop distribution of Tim Rockford's distance learning program by Tim a long time ago and obviously this did not happen.
> 
> That is the update on this issue and we have dodged the distance learning bullet once again....for now. I thank all who got as mad as I. I believe as long as the Ohana is strong we can continue to dodge this crap and keep our integrity.



If you'll note from the above website, the video training program is for "Kajuken *po*", not "Kajuken *bo*".   
Kajukenpo is the system created by Eugene Caraulia that combined his Kajukenbo, Okinawan karate, and other training together.  All Caraulia's black belt ranks were issued by Robert Trias and the USKA, which recoginzed his system, "Kajukenpo". 
This group (Andrew Torok and Tim Rochford) originally trained under Caraulia before later training in Kajukenbo under GM Emil Bautista.  
The video series covers "Kajuken *po*" techniques, and grants rank in that system.


----------



## Todd Reiner

John Bishop said:


> If you'll note from the above website, the video training program is for "Kajuken *po*", not "Kajuken *bo*".
> Kajukenpo is the system created by Eugene Caraulia that combined his Kajukenbo, Okinawan karate, and other training together. All Caraulia's black belt ranks were issued by Robert Trias and the USKA, which recoginzed his system, "Kajukenpo".
> This group (Andrew Torok and Tim Rochford) originally trained under Caraulia before later training in Kajukenbo under GM Emil Bautista.
> The video series covers "Kajuken *po*" techniques, and grants rank in that system.


 
They changed the (b) to a (p) recently.  Took some language out of the advertisement as well.


----------



## Carol

As recently as yesterday...when they were spelling Kajukenbo with a b, and made note that this was not Sijo Emperado's line of Kajukenbo (with a b).

They have changed the lettering in the graphics of the ad itself and removed the reference to Sijo, but the lettering on the browser title bar and on the title of my Firefox tab still says Kajukenbo with a b...


----------



## Danjo

Todd Reiner said:


> They changed the (b) to a (p) recently. Took some language out of the advertisement as well.


 
Yep. Glad they did. I don't care if they sell rank in Kajukenpo.


----------



## Sandstorm

Carol Kaur said:


> As recently as yesterday...when they were spelling Kajukenbo with a b, and made note that this was not Sijo Emperado's line of Kajukenbo (with a b).
> 
> They have changed the lettering in the graphics of the ad itself and removed the reference to Sijo, but the lettering on the browser title bar and on the title of my Firefox tab still says Kajukenbo with a b...


 
Pretty safe to say that these guys are a complete waste of space then. This is pretty much them openly confessing to flaudulent claims.


----------



## Danjo

Carol Kaur said:


> As recently as yesterday...when they were spelling Kajukenbo with a b, and made note that this was not Sijo Emperado's line of Kajukenbo (with a b).
> 
> They have changed the lettering in the graphics of the ad itself and removed the reference to Sijo, but the lettering on the browser title bar and on the title of my Firefox tab still says Kajukenbo with a b...


 
Here was the wording from yesterday:

 "Note: Mr. Rochford's training in Kajukenbo was under Professor
Andrew Torok. *The lineage is not directly from Emperado.* The forms/katas included in this course are not from the original Kajukenbo system ( the Palama Sets ). This is also _*not*_ known as the Ramos method of Kajukenbo. 
Additional questions before ordering, drop us an email at srmaa@atlanticbb.net "


----------



## John Bishop

Todd Reiner said:


> They changed the (b) to a (p) recently.  Took some language out of the advertisement as well.



The techniques he was selling on video were always "Kajukenpo", but because of his instructors later change to Kajukenbo, he was using the name.  
He agreed last year to drop the name "Kajukenbo" and "Emperado".  And either use "Karate" or Kajukenpo", since the techniques he was teaching were in fact "Kajuken po".  
Because of geographical separation, he had not kept up with his instructor's transition to Kajukenbo techniques, so he still teaches "Kajukenpo" techniques.    
Nothing like a little peer pressure to keep people honest.  Good job guys.


----------



## Twin Fist

never under estimate the power of a bunch of annoyed Kaju guys............


----------



## KenpoDave

Danjo said:


> Here was the wording from yesterday:
> 
> "Note: Mr. Rochford's training in Kajukenbo was under Professor
> Andrew Torok. *The lineage is not directly from Emperado.* The forms/katas included in this course are not from the original Kajukenbo system ( the Palama Sets ). This is also _*not*_ known as the Ramos method of Kajukenbo.
> Additional questions before ordering, drop us an email at srmaa@atlanticbb.net "


 
Interesting.  An ad that basically talks about all the things that they are NOT.

Reverse psychology, maybe?

Perhaps if they said something like:  "If you can't earn your blackbelt in KajukenBo, then this is the place for you..."


----------



## Carol

...or maybe he was feeling the wrath of a bunch of annoyed Kaju guys


----------



## just2kicku

John Bishop said:


> If you'll note from the above website, the video training program is for "Kajuken *po*", not "Kajuken *bo*".
> Kajukenpo is the system created by Eugene Caraulia that combined his Kajukenbo, Okinawan karate, and other training together. All Caraulia's black belt ranks were issued by Robert Trias and the USKA, which recoginzed his system, "Kajukenpo".
> This group (Andrew Torok and Tim Rochford) originally trained under Caraulia before later training in Kajukenbo under GM Emil Bautista.
> The video series covers "Kajuken *po*" techniques, and grants rank in that system.


 
How can this guy Torok be an 8th degree? Prof John, you're an 8th and been doing this for a damn long time. He says he trained with Al Gene from 69-73 and he doesn't say how long he trained with GM Bautista, but is my math off here? GM Dougs been doing Kaju 40+ years and just made GM, so how can this guy claim 8th? I guess that's my question.


----------



## Hand Sword

the same way that countless others do, just say so, and have someone say "Yeah they are" along with a fancy piece of paper.


----------



## kenpo101

just to kick u

are you saying you can't learn from long distance? what are you crazy???
have you seen the ikca dvd's. they do make corrections for you. i don't thinnk u know much about anything the way u flip at the mouth.
have u called tim rockford personally and told him what u think or have u just sit behind your screen and talk this stuff?
i now mr torok personal and he is not a fraud.

bernie gorak


----------



## Todd Reiner

kenpo101 said:


> just to kick u
> 
> are you saying you can't learn from long distance? what are you crazy???
> have you seen the ikca dvd's. they do make corrections for you. i don't thinnk u know much about anything the way u flip at the mouth.
> have u called tim rockford personally and told him what u think or have u just sit behind your screen and talk this stuff?
> i now mr torok personal and he is not a fraud.
> 
> bernie gorak


 
I had a long response but Bernie see PM.


----------



## kenpo101

mr torok is not my intructor. i just happen to know him.

we will agree that we disagree  and yes some day lets get some cold ones and sit and laugh.

have a great day.


----------



## Danjo

kenpo101 said:


> just to kick u
> 
> are you saying you can't learn from long distance? what are you crazy???
> have you seen the ikca dvd's. they do make corrections for you. i don't thinnk u know much about anything the way u flip at the mouth.
> have u called tim rockford personally and told him what u think or have u just sit behind your screen and talk this stuff?
> i now mr torok personal and he is not a fraud.
> 
> bernie gorak


 
Can you learn anything long distance? Yes. 

Can you learn enough to earn a black belt? Not in any martial art worth studying.

DVDs do NOT make corrections for you. They do not look at what you are doing, nor do they feel what you are doing wrong and tell you how to correct it.

As to how much just2kicku does or does not know, I know him personally. He's a black belt under a very good teacher and is personally very tough. He was on my testing board when I got my black belt and we have fought each other at tournaments (he won). If you look at John Bishop's album on here, and go to the photo titled "_Danjo's Black Belt testing board - 2007_" just2kicku is the man standing on the far right of the picture.

Calling someone a "fraud" and questioning how they got such high rank with so little time training are two different things. I'm not going to get into that one since rank questioning never seems to go anywhere good. Torok is under GM Bautista, and it's his business whom he promotes as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure there's things that I don't know about it, and I'm not curious enough to ask. 

But regardless of someone's rank, or whether they deserve it or not, no one should be selling Kajukenbo black belts through the mail.


----------



## Sandstorm

Danjo said:


> But regardless of someone's rank, or whether they deserve it or not, no one should be selling Kajukenbo black belts through the mail.


 
And that really is the bottom line in this whole debate.


----------



## searcher

I have tried to read the entire thread, but please forgive me if I missed any valid points.   From what I have read I have drawn some conclusions and Iwill add myown opinion of some things.


_Can a person learn a system form a video or book_?  
I have to give this one a huge yes.    
It depends on a number of things:
the layout of the material, 
     There are people that can learn things from videos and books faster then an instructor can teach them and they look pretty darn good doing it.   Ex, it seems that the IKCA guys are pretty good when I see them in competition and I think most of them had little if any face-to-face contact with an instructor.

the depth of coverage of the material,
          Some video series are better than others.    My I-ryu instructor's instructor has a very good series out by Panther videos and it helped me tremendously with learning the I-ryu system.

the person learning from the video,
           Some people have a knack for learning from videos, they just happen to have a high visual accuity for video and book training.  The students I have like this are great at visualization.       

do the have a person to make corrections,
          I think we all agree that this helps with anything.    Having someone that can look at their technique and fix the little things is always nice, but not always practical.    Ex., I don't have a Kajukenbo school anywhere near me.   So how can I learn a system when their is not one near?    Its videos or nothing.    As has been stated, it is easy to bash when you have 100 schools within a 1 hour drive.    Here in KS, you are stuck with what you have(and most of the students I have drive further than 1 hour for instruction).


Now, do I believe in the selling of rank?    No Way, No How.    But here are many schools that are belt factories.    Ex., I had one "flex-trained" Kajukenbo BB come into one of my instructor's school and take classes for a while.    Was he good, not really.     But how can this be?   He was "flex-trained."    It happened for the same reason some of the video students make it to BB and are not very good.    They sold him the rank.    But that does not happen in schools, does it?  



My point I am trying to make is this, don't go crazy on somebody for trying to learn from a video or those trying to teach through a video series.    They are doing the best they can with what they have.     Feel free to kick the crap out of the people selling rank, including the ones selling through schools.


Let the flaming begin.


----------



## LawDog

There is no interaction between you and a work out / sparring partner and there is no one there to correct this interaction.
After all a belt of any level indicates your ability to defend yourself or to fight. 
Someone of knowledge and ability has to be there to verify this "quality control" ranking.
After all white belt up to a Master level belt indicates your ability to fight, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Sandstorm

LawDog said:


> There is no interaction between you and a work out / sparring partner and there is no one there to correct this interaction.
> After all a belt of any level indicates your ability to defend yourself or to fight.
> Someone of knowledge and ability has to be there to verify this "quality control" ranking.
> After all white belt up to a Master level belt *indicates your ability to fight, nothing more, nothing less*.


 
I don't necessarily agree with this. Many people practice martial arts for the fitness and *art *side of things. Many people do not practice the arts to learn how to 'fight' or 'defend themselves'. 
My main issue with these distance learning courses (if they should be called that) is that there is nobody there with you to correct your mistakes, of which there will be many. You cannot possibly earn a rank in a system/style if the techniques are not executed correctly. It all boils down to the application of the techniques within the system, regardless of the students intentions. One must apply the correct technique, in the correct manner to obtain any level of achievement on paper. I am primarily talking about Kata applications as opposed to sparring or drilling partner work, due to the obviousness that one cannot possibly execute a throw or apply an arm lock without the use of a partner.

As I said before, it all comes down to the fact that certificates should 'never' be sold through the mail. 
Sure,, there are 'belt factories' that can give out dodgy certificates, maybe there is little that can be done about that. But that still holds a little more credibility than buying a rank through the mail.

Just my 2 pence worth


----------



## MJS

kenpo101 said:


> just to kick u
> 
> are you saying you can't learn from long distance? what are you crazy???
> have you seen the ikca dvd's. they do make corrections for you. i don't thinnk u know much about anything the way u flip at the mouth.
> have u called tim rockford personally and told him what u think or have u just sit behind your screen and talk this stuff?
> i now mr torok personal and he is not a fraud.
> 
> bernie gorak


 
I'm going to preface my comment by saying that everyone is entitled to his/her opinions.  While we all may not agree with each other, we do need to adhere to the forum rules.  That being said, I'm respectfully requesting that we all keep this thread civil please.

As for the distance learning....I've been training Kenpo for over 20yrs.  Nothing, I repeat nothing, can replace a live teacher.  I don't care what kind of corrections can be made via a tape, unless someone is there, in front of you, guiding you along, the finer points will be missed.  

Now, I have a pretty good sized collection of various intsructional tapes.  I have some by Larry Tatum, some from Arnis, some from BJJ.  However, I have teachers in all of those arts, Kenpo, Arnis and BJJ, that I go to, to learn from.  Its one thing to use a tape/dvd as a guide, but as your sole learning purpose...IMO, while the student may be able to pick up a few things, they should be used as a guide only.  I'd be willing to bet if you took 2 people, 1 training for an hour under a live teacher and the other watching the dvd, that the live scenario would reap better results.  

This especially holds true if the student is not familiar with the art.  That would be like me popping in a TKD dvd, never having done the art, and trying to mimic the forms and techniques.


----------



## just2kicku

kenpo101 said:


> just to kick u
> 
> are you saying you can't learn from long distance? what are you crazy???
> have you seen the ikca dvd's. they do make corrections for you. i don't thinnk u know much about anything the way u flip at the mouth.
> have u called tim rockford personally and told him what u think or have u just sit behind your screen and talk this stuff?
> i now mr torok personal and he is not a fraud.
> 
> bernie gorak


 
I never called this man a fraud, I questioned his time in rank. The man may be legit and according to GM Bautista he is.

Now as far as selling rank via video, I still don't agree with that. I have never seen the ikca vids and they may be a good instructional TOOL, but thats what they are, a tool. You still need the in class training time for the proper corrections, and the interactions of live fists coming at you. Like Mr Miyagi said, "You learn karate from a book?"

Now if you don't agree with me then that's fine, I'm not trying to change your opinion, the same as you're not going to change mine.


----------



## Danjo

searcher said:


> _Can a person learn a system form a video or book_?
> I have to give this one a huge yes.


 
They can only learn the surface in terms of mimicking those things that they can see from looking at a video. Even then, they are going to be guessing that they are doing it right without an instructor. Plus, as Lawdog said, it's about fighting too. Can't fight a video.




searcher said:


> It depends on a number of things:
> the layout of the material,
> There are people that can learn things from videos and books faster then an instructor can teach them and they look pretty darn good doing it. Ex, it seems that the IKCA guys are pretty good when I see them in competition and I think most of them had little if any face-to-face contact with an instructor.


 
Again, it's about form and how good they look to someone that is not from their art. I've looked at some people from other arts and have been impressed at tournaments only to have someone who is very knowledgeable in the art tell me that the person sucked and break down why they did. Unless you're in the same art, it's not always easy to tell how good someone is from the outside. 

For example: I watch Dancing With the Stars with my wife, and I'm often amazed that the judges will rip apart a preformance that looked pretty impressive to me. But then, I'm not a dancer.



searcher said:


> the depth of coverage of the material,
> Some video series are better than others. My I-ryu instructor's instructor has a very good series out by Panther videos and it helped me tremendously with learning the I-ryu system.


 
Videos can be a tremndous supplement to good live training. No one is arguing that.



searcher said:


> the person learning from the video,
> Some people have a knack for learning from videos, they just happen to have a high visual accuity for video and book training. The students I have like this are great at visualization.


 
Some people have good mimicking skills, no doubt.



searcher said:


> do they have a person to make corrections,
> I think we all agree that this helps with anything. Having someone that can look at their technique and fix the little things is always nice, but not always practical. Ex., I don't have a Kajukenbo school anywhere near me. So how can I learn a system when their is not one near? Its videos or nothing. As has been stated, it is easy to bash when you have 100 schools within a 1 hour drive. Here in KS, you are stuck with what you have(and most of the students I have drive further than 1 hour for instruction).


 
Lack of an alternative doesn't mean that what you have available to you will work. It's like learning to dance (or anything else) using a blow up doll. Hard to gauge your own performance.




searcher said:


> Now, do I believe in the selling of rank? No Way, No How. But here are many schools that are belt factories. Ex., I had one "flex-trained" Kajukenbo BB come into one of my instructor's school and take classes for a while. Was he good, not really. But how can this be? He was "flex-trained." It happened for the same reason some of the video students make it to BB and are not very good. They sold him the rank. But that does not happen in schools, does it?


 
What the heck is "Flex-Train" Kajukenbo???



searcher said:


> My point I am trying to make is this, don't go crazy on somebody for trying to learn from a video or those trying to teach through a video series. They are doing the best they can with what they have. Feel free to kick the crap out of the people selling rank, including the ones selling through schools.


 
My problem is this: Train with what you have in your area. Find the best martial art that is in your area and train there. Don't try to learn and art from a video unless it's to supplement what you are training in live. If you ever make it to where they have live training in something else, great. But get solid at what there is where you are at. I'm always going to have more respect for a well trained TKD guy that learned it for real, than a video trained Kajukenbo guy.



searcher said:


> Let the flaming begin.


 
No flaming, just disagreement.


----------



## suicide

great thread the insight is deep :jediduel:


----------



## SL4Drew

John Bishop said:


> If you'll note from the above website, the video training program is for "Kajuken *po*", not "Kajuken *bo*".
> Kajukenpo is the system created by Eugene Caraulia that combined his Kajukenbo, Okinawan karate, and other training together. All Caraulia's black belt ranks were issued by Robert Trias and the USKA, which recoginzed his system, "Kajukenpo".
> This group (Andrew Torok and Tim Rochford) originally trained under Caraulia before later training in Kajukenbo under GM Emil Bautista.
> The video series covers "Kajuken *po*" techniques, and grants rank in that system.


 
Honestly, if I were the trademark holder, I don't think I would tolerate Kajukenpo. It is quite likely to cause confusion and arguably is trademark dilution. I didn't catch it originally and was surprised he could get away with it.


----------



## John Bishop

SL4Drew said:


> Honestly, if I were the trademark holder, I don't think I would tolerate Kajukenpo. It is quite likely to cause confusion and arguably is trademark dilution. I didn't catch it originally and was surprised he could get away with it.



The names "Kajukenbo", and "Kajukenbo Self Defense Institute" are trademarked.  But I don't know if the similar style names like "Kajukenpo", "Kajukenfu", "Kajukembo", "Kajakenbo", "Kajukenpo Pai Lum" have been trademarked.  But that's between this guy and Algene Caraulia.


----------



## LawDog

Sometimes seperating the "Art" from "Martial Art" can creat one of those infamous "McDojo's".
I can understand why those who train in the KajuKenbo system are upset about someone selling rank in their system or from one that has had a single letter changed. Theirs is a well known "fighting style" that is not an "Art" only system.
No personal attacks here this is my view on what the "Military Way" should be.
:ubercool:


----------



## MJS

searcher said:


> I have tried to read the entire thread, but please forgive me if I missed any valid points. From what I have read I have drawn some conclusions and Iwill add myown opinion of some things.
> 
> 
> _Can a person learn a system form a video or book_?
> I have to give this one a huge yes.
> It depends on a number of things:
> the layout of the material,
> There are people that can learn things from videos and books faster then an instructor can teach them and they look pretty darn good doing it. Ex, it seems that the IKCA guys are pretty good when I see them in competition and I think most of them had little if any face-to-face contact with an instructor.


 
But, IMO, the best the person will be able to do, will be to mimic what is shown.  If the person watching the dvd has incorrect foot placement, moves on a slightly different angle, etc., there will be nobody to make corrections.  This is akin to a white belt looking at the training guide for yellow, and trying to follow the techniques and katas by reading.  That is all they have to go on, and sure, they can 'learn' from it, but its not designed to learn from, its a training aid.  I've had people do just that, and then tell me that they know the tech. when I knew for a fact that they hadn't and it looked like crap, and now I had to take the time to make the corrections.  Had they just waited, things would've moved quicker.



> the depth of coverage of the material,
> Some video series are better than others. My I-ryu instructor's instructor has a very good series out by Panther videos and it helped me tremendously with learning the I-ryu system.


 
Again, I go back to my TKD example.  I don't do TKD.  If I were to watch a Larry Tatum video, sure, I could probably learn a tech. or kata that I don't know and would probably stand a better chance, seeing that I do Kenpo.  But, again, I'm only as good as what I'm watching.  If I make a mistake, Larry Tatum isn't there to correct me.  Now, if I were to pop the dvd in, and work the kata that I already knew, I'm not learning from the dvd, I'm using it as a reference.  I've made my own tapes, during training sessions, but I'm using those, again, as a reference.



> the person learning from the video,
> Some people have a knack for learning from videos, they just happen to have a high visual accuity for video and book training. The students I have like this are great at visualization.


 
Still doesn't mean that they really are going to be proficient at making the material work.



> do the have a person to make corrections,
> I think we all agree that this helps with anything. Having someone that can look at their technique and fix the little things is always nice, but not always practical. Ex., I don't have a Kajukenbo school anywhere near me. So how can I learn a system when their is not one near? Its videos or nothing. As has been stated, it is easy to bash when you have 100 schools within a 1 hour drive. Here in KS, you are stuck with what you have(and most of the students I have drive further than 1 hour for instruction).


 
If it were a toss up of buying and learning from dvd, driving the 1 hour or making a trip to a real legit school, even if it meant extensive travel, I'd pick options 2 and 3.  If someone wants something bad enough, they'd do what they had to do in order to learn properly.  Of course, sometimes we must come to the realization, that learning X art may not be possible.  I'd love to learn Kaju, but there're no schools around that I know of, in my area.  My opions...don't train in it, find something comperable, move to a location that had a Kaju school, or perhaps take a weeks vac. time, fly to a school, train intensively, and keep working what I was taught.  When time allowed, fly back and repeat the process.  Won't be as productive as if I lived in the same state, but its better than trying to learn off a dvd.




> Now, do I believe in the selling of rank? No Way, No How. But here are many schools that are belt factories. Ex., I had one "flex-trained" Kajukenbo BB come into one of my instructor's school and take classes for a while. Was he good, not really. But how can this be? He was "flex-trained." It happened for the same reason some of the video students make it to BB and are not very good. They sold him the rank. But that does not happen in schools, does it?


 
What do you mean by 'flex trained'?  As for giving away, selling or anything else deceptive....I'm strongly against places like that.





> My point I am trying to make is this, don't go crazy on somebody for trying to learn from a video or those trying to teach through a video series. They are doing the best they can with what they have. Feel free to kick the crap out of the people selling rank, including the ones selling through schools.


 
People are free to do as they choose.  However, for someone to think that because they've made it thru Larry Tatums dvd set up thru 4th degree black, that in NO way does it make them a legit 4th degree BB.  What it does make them, especially if they passed themselves off as one or tried to open a school, is a fake and fraud, and yes, I'd have no issues with telling them they were a fake either.  Sorry, but I have to call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## Twin Fist

said it before and I will say it again.

if you have bo BASE, dvd's are almost useless.

a new person cant learn much from a tape.

an advanced person, say at least BB rank, CAN. Particuarly if they have studied a system thats close to whatt hey are watching. I have no doubt that a shotokan BB could take a goju tape, and pretty much be able to "get it"

no it isnt ideal, but it isnt impossible.

Danjo could, as a Kaju BB, study a Tatum tape, and prob get it.

no new guy off the street with no mat time could.


----------



## Danjo

Twin Fist said:


> said it before and I will say it again.
> 
> if you have no BASE, dvd's are almost useless.
> 
> a new person cant learn much from a tape.
> 
> an advanced person, say at least BB rank, CAN. Particuarly if they have studied a system thats close to what they are watching. I have no doubt that a shotokan BB could take a goju tape, and pretty much be able to "get it"
> 
> no it isnt ideal, but it isnt impossible.
> 
> Danjo could, as a Kaju BB, study a Tatum tape, and prob get it.
> 
> no new guy off the street with no mat time could.


 
Even then, it would only be some of it that I'd get w/out instruction. I could look at it and steal a technique or two and add it to what I have, but that would hardly make me a Kenpo expert.


----------



## 14 Kempo

... the difference I see is that, yes, as a black belt, I might 'get it', but would I be getting it as it should be given the style it came from? Or am I getting it using the concepts and theories of my own style. They are not necessarily one and the same.


----------



## searcher

So let me pose a question for everyone.

If a person were to get a video series and they had only a limited number of times they could meet with an instructor, how often would a person have to meet with an instructor to make the corrections to their technique?   Lets assume that the person has a solid base in MA from another style and they learn fairly quickly.   

Would seminars be enough?   How about class once per week?   Or even once per month?

I pose this idea since it has been stated that the videos are to be used to supplement face to face training.    And after having a discussion with Mr. Bishop, I had these things going through my head.

Thanks to Mr. Bishop for the insight as well.


----------



## Twin Fist

no one can become an expert on anything if all they did was study a tape of it.






Danjo said:


> Even then, it would only be some of it that I'd get w/out instruction. I could look at it and steal a technique or two and add it to what I have, but that would hardly make me a Kenpo expert.


----------



## MJS

searcher said:


> So let me pose a question for everyone.
> 
> If a person were to get a video series and they had only a limited number of times they could meet with an instructor, how often would a person have to meet with an instructor to make the corrections to their technique? Lets assume that the person has a solid base in MA from another style and they learn fairly quickly.
> 
> Would seminars be enough? How about class once per week? Or even once per month?
> 
> I pose this idea since it has been stated that the videos are to be used to supplement face to face training. And after having a discussion with Mr. Bishop, I had these things going through my head.
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Bishop for the insight as well.


 
Due to my schedule, I'm not able to make it to an Arnis lesson more than 1 time a week, if that.  So, I train what I can to the best of my ability and get together with a few other black belts, so we can have a workout.  If mistakes are made, it may be caught by someone in the group.  If not, then the next time I make it to a class or lesson, it'll be corrected then.

If someone were a beginner in an art, and wanted to use a dvd as a reference, thats fine.  As long as they're reviewing as much as they know and not trying to learn anything off it, I have no issues.  Again, it serves as a ref. tool.  

I could go a month, and I have, before I'm able to make it to an Arnis lesson, and one of my teachers is within walking distance of my house.  Therefore, I could be going a full month, screwing something up.  If I have a question on something, I a) refer to my notes, b) refer to a dvd on that level, c) refer to my own tapes which were made during the lesson, d) call or email and ask for clarification.  However, I'd think that once the person has advanced to the next level, they should be able to pick up on their mistakes.  Ex: A green belt should be able to figure out mistakes they're making from the lower levels.


----------



## Danjo

searcher said:


> So let me pose a question for everyone.
> 
> If a person were to get a video series and they had only a limited number of times they could meet with an instructor, how often would a person have to meet with an instructor to make the corrections to their technique? Lets assume that the person has a solid base in MA from another style and they learn fairly quickly.
> 
> Would seminars be enough? How about class once per week? Or even once per month?
> 
> I pose this idea since it has been stated that the videos are to be used to supplement face to face training. And after having a discussion with Mr. Bishop, I had these things going through my head.
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Bishop for the insight as well.


 
I would think that it could work with infrequent visits, but I think it would require more than occasional seminars. There has to be some sort of regular contact with an instructor at least until a fairly high rank was reached. Now, how often will likely determine how fast you progress since there is a limited amount of material that you can absorb and have corrected in one session. The longer you have trained, the more infrequent the sessions could be.


----------



## searcher

MJS & Danjo, thank you for answering my inquiry.


There may be hope yet for me to get back to the Kenpo based arts.    Until then, I guess it is me and the Okinawan & Korean systems.


----------



## just2kicku

searcher said:


> So let me pose a question for everyone.
> 
> If a person were to get a video series and they had only a limited number of times they could meet with an instructor, how often would a person have to meet with an instructor to make the corrections to their technique? Lets assume that the person has a solid base in MA from another style and they learn fairly quickly.
> 
> Would seminars be enough? How about class once per week? Or even once per month?
> 
> I pose this idea since it has been stated that the videos are to be used to supplement face to face training. And after having a discussion with Mr. Bishop, I had these things going through my head.
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Bishop for the insight as well.


 

I think that would depend on the person, but once corrected you would have to practice it the right way on your own. I tell the kids in class, if they watch tv, watch it in a horse or in a good front stance. They want to play vid games, again horse and front stance. It doesn't do any good to get corrected and then not practice it that way on your own.

If you had the videos, wouldn't you be tempted to go thru more advanced stuff then what you were corrected on? So I'm kinda thinking that maybe the vids should be used by someone who already has basics in that particular art. It's awfully hard to correct bad habits once they've set in. That's why I think the class time is so important.

My instructor always says, " It's not how much you know, it's perfecting what you know." So even if you only know 2 or 3 techniques, it's better to do them perfectly rather than 10 techniques sloppy. But again thats what the class time is for. 

Hope this helps. I mighta gone off on another tangent tho.


----------



## kenpo_guy2003

you know its a shame there are people like you arguing over linage all the time i have legit linage in american kenpo and other kenpo systems.BUT LET ME TELL YOU THIS NOONE CAME DOWN FROM A MOUNTAIN WITH A TABLET OF STONE SAYING IVE GOT THE KARATE SYSTEM OR THE JUJITSU SYSTEM OR ANY OTHER ONE.KARATE WAS CREATED BY SOMONE SO WAS JUJITSU AND EVERY ART GOES BACK TO ONE MAN OR WOMAN WHO HAD NO MAN TEACHING THEM THAT CREATED A SYSTEM OF THE MARTIAL ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GOES BACK TO THE ROOT SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IN 2009 THAT WITH ALL THE KNOWLEDE OUT THERE SOMONE CAINT CREATE THERE OWN SYSTEM WITH TIME AND STUDY WELL YOUR WRONG!! IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE DONE MY HATS ARE OFF TO YOU PEOPLE WHO CREATE THERE OWN STYLE OR SYSTEM GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Danjo

kenpo_guy2003 said:


> you know its a shame there are people like you arguing over linage all the time i have legit linage in american kenpo and other kenpo systems.BUT LET ME TELL YOU THIS NOONE CAME DOWN FROM A MOUNTAIN WITH A TABLET OF STONE SAYING IVE GOT THE KARATE SYSTEM OR THE JUJITSU SYSTEM OR ANY OTHER ONE.KARATE WAS CREATED BY SOMONE SO WAS JUJITSU AND EVERY ART GOES BACK TO ONE MAN OR WOMAN WHO HAD NO MAN TEACHING THEM THAT CREATED A SYSTEM OF THE MARTIAL ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GOES BACK TO THE ROOT SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IN 2009 THAT WITH ALL THE KNOWLEDE OUT THERE SOMONE CAINT CREATE THERE OWN SYSTEM WITH TIME AND STUDY WELL YOUR WRONG!! IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE DONE MY HATS ARE OFF TO YOU PEOPLE WHO CREATE THERE OWN STYLE OR SYSTEM GOOD LUCK.


 
??? Thorazine much?


----------



## Todd Reiner

kenpo_guy2003 said:


> you know its a shame there are people like you arguing over linage all the time i have legit linage in american kenpo and other kenpo systems.BUT LET ME TELL YOU THIS NOONE CAME DOWN FROM A MOUNTAIN WITH A TABLET OF STONE SAYING IVE GOT THE KARATE SYSTEM OR THE JUJITSU SYSTEM OR ANY OTHER ONE.KARATE WAS CREATED BY SOMONE SO WAS JUJITSU AND EVERY ART GOES BACK TO ONE MAN OR WOMAN WHO HAD NO MAN TEACHING THEM THAT CREATED A SYSTEM OF THE MARTIAL ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GOES BACK TO THE ROOT SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IN 2009 THAT WITH ALL THE KNOWLEDE OUT THERE SOMONE CAINT CREATE THERE OWN SYSTEM WITH TIME AND STUDY WELL YOUR WRONG!! IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE DONE MY HATS ARE OFF TO YOU PEOPLE WHO CREATE THERE OWN STYLE OR SYSTEM GOOD LUCK.


 
WOW! The issue is bastardizing and prostituting an already established art. The issue is watering down something very dear to many hearts by modern commercialization aka distance learning, video.

The issue is not creating ones own system based on knowledge learned. You want to create your own system, go ahead, just dont mess with Kajukenbo's integrity by creating crap and using its name!!!!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

kenpo_guy2003 said:


> you know its a shame there are people like you arguing over linage all the time i have legit linage in american kenpo and other kenpo systems.BUT LET ME TELL YOU THIS NOONE CAME DOWN FROM A MOUNTAIN WITH A TABLET OF STONE SAYING IVE GOT THE KARATE SYSTEM OR THE JUJITSU SYSTEM OR ANY OTHER ONE.KARATE WAS CREATED BY SOMONE SO WAS JUJITSU AND EVERY ART GOES BACK TO ONE MAN OR WOMAN WHO HAD NO MAN TEACHING THEM THAT CREATED A SYSTEM OF THE MARTIAL ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GOES BACK TO THE ROOT SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IN 2009 THAT WITH ALL THE KNOWLEDE OUT THERE SOMONE CAINT CREATE THERE OWN SYSTEM WITH TIME AND STUDY WELL YOUR WRONG!! IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE DONE MY HATS ARE OFF TO YOU PEOPLE WHO CREATE THERE OWN STYLE OR SYSTEM GOOD LUCK.


 
You post one thing, and it's to rant like a fool about something that isn;t even the toic of discussion? Ti Shiao Kenpo? I'm guessing you're upset because you made up your own style, and are interpreting the criticisms as being aimable at yourself. 

If you put as much thought into the structure and content of your system as you did into your first post, I would not be surprised to find your "art" lacking any sensibility, direction, worthy content, insight, or point...just like your post.


----------



## just2kicku

I think you missed the point completely! No one is saying that you can't start your own system, what we're saying is you can't be a kempo man, get a BB in wing chun and sell dvds with kempo techniques and say it's a wing chun series of videos with no ties back to wing chun. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

You yell at everyone on your first post with some holier than thou attitude. You want to do that then fine, but you had better be able to take the critisism of everyone else. 

Kaju guys don't play that game, we love our art and are willing to speak up when we think someone is trying to get one over on us.


----------



## just2kicku

Danjo said:


> ??? Thorazine much?



Hehe, good one Dan


----------



## MJS

kenpo_guy2003 said:


> you know its a shame there are people like you arguing over linage all the time i have legit linage in american kenpo and other kenpo systems.BUT LET ME TELL YOU THIS NOONE CAME DOWN FROM A MOUNTAIN WITH A TABLET OF STONE SAYING IVE GOT THE KARATE SYSTEM OR THE JUJITSU SYSTEM OR ANY OTHER ONE.KARATE WAS CREATED BY SOMONE SO WAS JUJITSU AND EVERY ART GOES BACK TO ONE MAN OR WOMAN WHO HAD NO MAN TEACHING THEM THAT CREATED A SYSTEM OF THE MARTIAL ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL GOES BACK TO THE ROOT SO WHAT YOUR TRYING TO SAY IN 2009 THAT WITH ALL THE KNOWLEDE OUT THERE SOMONE CAINT CREATE THERE OWN SYSTEM WITH TIME AND STUDY WELL YOUR WRONG!! IT HAS BEEN DONE AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE DONE MY HATS ARE OFF TO YOU PEOPLE WHO CREATE THERE OWN STYLE OR SYSTEM GOOD LUCK.


 
I think you need to settle down a bit!  Very first post, and you're coming off like this?  Did you read thru the entire thread, or jump in, half cocked, thinking that you know whats going on?  I think you need to lose the caps as well.  No need to shout.

Chill out man!


----------



## Haze

Deleted by me after some further thought about what I had posted


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

Danjo said:


> This guy pisses me off. All I can say is it's not Kajukenbo. If he doesn't trace it back to Sijo, then it ain't Kaju. It's like saying that you have pork that doesn't trace itself back to pigs.


 


i agree with Danjo & the punisher!
Actual in class working out/drill/sparring/instructor their to correct your "Bad" mistakes, and give more food for thought, extra hidden moves, etc...
A video, you can learn , but their isn't practicality, example:
Im going to learn to drive a car, do i:
 A: watch a video, then , just turn they key and give the car gas???
or :
B: take it step by step by someone who knows how to drive, and, who has been driving for a long time?
True, some people, can just "Figure" out to drive a car without any help, but i would say statistically, over 90% who do not know how to drive who would just "Jump in" wouldn't be quite good at it!
LOL!!!


----------



## Khmo

WOW !

You're lucky in many countries USA, Ireland, ETC ... he has very good teachers of Kaju ! In France this is not the case ... 
the French system has a low level. 
 and the system contacts from other systems of Kenpo to try to boost their Kaju ! Pathetic ... 
 Be proud of yourself with your Kaju ! Person is perfect but the country has a better chance that other countries ...
I am not in Europe if there are great master of Kaju ? but the U.S. and Hawaii = yes !
the black level is not the purpose a serious student learns all his life ... there are 3rd Dan black belts which were demolished in street fighting... Arrive at blacl level (for all martial arts) is the beginning of serious work! 

 Compliance with the practice of Kaju ! 
 Kenpo ENJOY ! 
 And also Seikenpo who has my utmost respect...

Freindly,
Khmo.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico

just2kicku said:


> My instructor always says, " *It's not how much you know, it's perfecting what you know."* So even if you only know 2 or 3 techniques, it's better to do them perfectly rather than 10 techniques sloppy.


 

 Thank you for that reminder!


----------



## Danjo

Khmo said:


> WOW !
> 
> You're lucky in many countries USA, Ireland, ETC ... he has very good teachers of Kaju ! In France this is not the case ...
> the French system has a low level.
> and the system contacts from other systems of Kenpo to try to boost their Kaju ! Pathetic ...
> Be proud of yourself with your Kaju ! Person is perfect but the country has a better chance that other countries ...
> I am not in Europe if there are great master of Kaju ? but the U.S. and Hawaii = yes !
> the black level is not the purpose a serious student learns all his life ... there are 3rd Dan black belts which were demolished in street fighting... Arrive at blacl level (for all martial arts) is the beginning of serious work!
> 
> Compliance with the practice of Kaju !
> Kenpo ENJOY !
> And also Seikenpo who has my utmost respect...
> 
> Freindly,
> Khmo.


 
Are you talking about these guys?  http://www.kajukenbo.fr/newversion/ Most of the Kaju I've seen examples of in France is really good.


----------



## still learning

Danjo said:


> Are you talking about these guys? http://www.kajukenbo.fr/newversion/ Most of the Kaju I've seen examples of in France is really good.


 
Hello, Excellant video to watch....and after looking at?  ...One can learn from them too....

Aloha,   ....most of us watch TV...and we do learn alot from watching everything....two carrots,plus 1 teaspoon of pepper...etc..


----------

